# Brushless motors and lipo cell ratings



## AvengerIl (May 2, 2014)

Ive done my calculations in eCalc, and I found the optimal setup to be 2S, 18" props on a turnigy turningstar 4225 610kv motor.

However, that motor is supposedly (on hobbyking) a 4s-6s motor...

Im confused why those ratings are there.

do brushless motors have a minimum voltage? will they behave differently?

lower voltage = bigger prop = slowe flight/longer flight.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Wrong site. Guys here are mostly into cars. Try asking on RCGROUPS.


----------

